# Pens for college



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

This was a link in Wood magazines' e-mail. A celtic knot pen turning.
This kid does a nice job.
Redirect to the target website


----------



## Schechner (Oct 13, 2009)

Someone posted this on another thread a couple of weeks ago. The kid is amazing and produces some beautiful work. If anyone reading hasn't seen this video, go take a look and get inspired.


----------

